# New (Old) Toy



## TeT (Apr 29, 2016)

Picked up a Tamron 19-35mm 3.5-4.5 at a pawn shop. I had never even heard of this lens before.

Does anyone know when Tamron came out with this lens? I was unable to nail it down...

Anyways.. it is not an SP but still a surprisingly good lens. Nice and small, quick AF in less than perfect light. Good IQ across the full field. Some vignetting, some distortion. Have not noticed any CA but did not dig for it either...

Currently without a WA zoom, so this will do for awhile...


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2016)

It's known for very good center sharpness but poor AF capabilities and distortion. Enjoy!


----------



## TeT (Apr 29, 2016)

slclick said:


> It's known for very good center sharpness but poor AF capabilities and distortion. Enjoy!



focus seemed fine, not L sharp of course but doesn't seem to miss much (for an older third party lens especially) and is fairly quick... I have owned the Tamron 28 75 SP and it seems comparable.


----------

